# DS #XXXX: Victini Liberty Ticket Distribution Cart (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6917^^


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interesting, I didn't know there was a distribution card for the Liberty Ticket as you can just simply get it via WFC.... Where was this ever set up and used?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 13, 2011)

I knew this would show up eventually.
This is good since maybe now, we can hack this to distribute gen V pokémon.
BUT, this is a distro for an item, so that might not be possible...

Still, good to have some sort of Gen V distro as a base now, I've seen the screen on a working cart already, no more signpost graphic.

They have one of these running in my local gamestation.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad this got dumped so people aren't screwed if they miss the WFC event.

Also glad because not everyone has wifi.


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone have tested it on US games?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 13, 2011)

Time to get Deoxys Distro Card Hacking on B/W!


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 13, 2011)

So...I should stop spazzing out trying to get money from a getpaidto before April 10th in the US?


Spoiler



(getpaidto sites, y u only give me 20$? I want 35 for gaems >_>)



EDIT:
Wait, no...can't stop till I have game in hand >:|
*goes MIA again*


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 13, 2011)

I took a look at the data in this ROM and it seems really easy to edit what it distributes.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> I took a look at the data in this ROM and it seems really easy to edit what it distributes.


Let me guess, can it distribute a car? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What's the distro period, any one know?  


Spoiler



sup Kazo XD


----------



## deathking (Mar 13, 2011)

someone mess with the ds date 
they might be lazy and have incuded other pokemon like the celebi cart


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> I took a look at the data in this ROM and it seems really easy to edit what it distributes.


Huh. If you can, can you make a program that replaces it's .pgt with a custom .pgt like the Deoxys Distro Hack?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 13, 2011)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It seems to be from 02/25/2011 to 04/29/2011.



Spoiler



Hi



*EDIT* Oh wow, I was able to use DeSmuME to send the gift using the Ad-hoc setting.



Spoiler


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 13, 2011)

uhh 1 question: What do I have to do when I have this ?? I think you need a second DS with a flashcard but what to do in my game (Mystery gift ???)


----------



## Marlonguppy (Mar 13, 2011)

KuRensan said:
			
		

> uhh 1 question: What do I have to do when I have this ?? I think you need a second DS with a flashcard but what to do in my game (Mystery gift ???)


Yes, you need a second DS, and you must change your date as mentioned earlier in this topic.


----------



## StarWolf3000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Does this Distribution Cart work with all European Releases (English, German, Spanish, Italian, French)?


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2011)

StarWolf3000 said:
			
		

> Does this Distribution Cart work with all European Releases (English, German, Spanish, Italian, French)?


It IS a multi5, so presumably it should do it based on the host unit's language setting?


----------



## StarWolf3000 (Mar 13, 2011)

If its really Multi5, then Chanser should add that detail to the first post.


----------



## Spikeynator (Mar 13, 2011)

works like a charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 took me like 20 balls to catch it tho but i got it eventualy


----------



## ShinyLatios (Mar 13, 2011)

aaaah, my friends will be happy with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, this event was here in the netherlands


----------



## The Pi (Mar 13, 2011)

I got Victini via WFC I had it sleeping and really low HP but it still took all 5 of my great balls and finally a dusk ball to catch it.

I've caught level 40's with less hassle.


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 13, 2011)

Was able to edit the ROM to distribute the Japanese Event Scraggy Event.



Spoiler












It seems to contain 8 different Liberty Tickets. The first one is English, followed by French, Italian, German, Spanish, and then 3 more English Tickets. Not sure why there are 3 extra English ones.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> Was able to edit the ROM to distribute the Japanese Event Scraggy Event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah! How did you do that? Mind writing a small program so that it's simpler to compile?

EDIT: Could it simply just be renaming the .pgf to 'data.bin'?


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> *EDIT* Oh wow, I was able to use DeSmuME to send the gift using the Ad-hoc setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Wow! How can you do that? And, (kinda offtopic question) when you will do a BW RNG video?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 13, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will release it in soon, and no it is not that simple.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it'll be a program that imports a .pgf into the .nds, similar to the Deoxys hacking?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 13, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but now i have no idea when it will be released since I lost the program and the source code.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it possible to run this on a pc and transfer the pokemon by wifi to a DS?


----------



## The Pi (Mar 13, 2011)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is it possible to run this on a pc and transfer the pokemon by wifi to a DS?


You can use mystery gift to get the pass aswell.


----------



## mad567 (Mar 13, 2011)

kinda pointless to me since i got it from WFC...
However it's good that it has been released.
Now people can work on hacking distribution carts for B/W



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> works like a charm smile.gif *took me like 20 balls to catch it tho but i got it eventualy *smile.gif



Really?!
I caught it with the second pokeball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ohh and a question:
Do you have to change the nds time to use it?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> Was able to edit the ROM to distribute the Japanese Event Scraggy Event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and BTW, I did it already: http://gbatemp.net/t282992-black-white-dis...tion-rom-dumped
Two days ago, in fact.
It's really simple to do.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Mar 13, 2011)

This seemed easy injecting a Wonder Card through Hex and making a custom description in ASCII last night.

Having trouble finding a way to make Japanese Versions work though.


----------



## arogance1 (Mar 13, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> *EDIT* Oh wow, I was able to use DeSmuME to send the gift using the Ad-hoc setting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Can you do this to trade between Black & White?


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 13, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> btw, *this event was here in the netherlands*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but only on the one that you'll run the ROM.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2011)

Can we get a patch that cancels out the Distro dates?


----------



## Skyline969 (Mar 14, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up throwing around 5 Great Balls to catch it and failed, but my first Pokeball I threw caught it. Major facepalm.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 14, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Can we get a patch that cancels out the Distro dates?



Pretty sure KazoWAR should have figured that out by now.
If he found out the distribution dates by looking at the rom, then most certainly he can edit it.

For the time being, it shouldn't bother you since it's still within the distribution dates, so you don't need to change the date on your DS.


----------



## nintendoom (Mar 14, 2011)

can we use this to trade victini over SS HG PL  PE and D??


----------



## chyyran (Mar 14, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> can we use this to trade victini over SS HG PL  PE and D??


No, there isn't data in those games for those pokemon.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 14, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> can we use this to trade victini over SS HG PL  PE and D??


>Implying a Unova Pokemon exists in the 4th Gen.


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw that KazoWAR used adhoc on desmume to do wireless functions... how can I do that?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 14, 2011)

I just finished remaking the program I made last night. It is pretty simple to use.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3706406/Files/LTDCE%20v1.0.rar

Here are some PGF files to test it out.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3706406/Files/Myst...ift%20Files.rar



			
				rahxen said:
			
		

> I saw that KazoWAR used adhoc on desmume... how can I do that?



http://gbatemp.net/t268233-problems-with-d...t&p=3355491

Set Wi-Fi settings to Ad-hoc and have 2 instances of the emulator running.


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 14, 2011)

Great, the 5th gen Mew.

Only thing is... they tried to make it look like a secret, being #000 and all, and then just give it away. That alone kills it for me. And all event Pokemon for that matter.

Why was it so bad to just play the game to get Pokemon, GameFreak!?


----------



## TankedThomas (Mar 14, 2011)

This reminds me of the strangest thing that I saw today. It was on New Zealand's Cartoon Network. They have this stupid intermission/ad with flipping panels of character faces that change to either Cs or Ns, and it just goes on forever. My brother said it goes until all the panels are filled with the letters. I decided to wait it out. At the end.... well, that never happened, but for a split-second, that Victini promotional image about the event that was released by Nintendo and has been all over the internet by now.... For a split-second, that appeared after the ad. I don't know why or what for, but if you blinked, you would miss it. Luckily I had blinked just before it had appeared. Haha.

Anyway, the next time it came along, I waited the ad out again. Nothing at the end this time. The third time it came along, the same thing happened as the first time, except this time, it was more like two split-seconds (don't ask how I can count split-seconds. It's just approximate. Longer than the first time, but still blink-and-you'll-miss-it fast), and the image was of a Pokemon Black and White commercial. There was some light blue object at the bottom. Dunno if it was a corrupt image, or if they were showing off a DS Lite in the ad for some reason. I haven't watched the ad (I'd have to watch it online I guess), but I would assume they model the games with a DSi or DSi XL.

Anyway, after all of that....

I recently determined that "legendary" Pokemon have become too abundant, and that I don't give a crap about "legendary" Pokemon that look pathetically weak. I don't really care about Pokemon in general any more, but if I did, I'd want my legendary Pokemon to look like they're about to rip your throat out and eat your face.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Great, the 5th gen Mew.
> 
> Only thing is... they tried to make it look like a secret, being #000 and all, and then just give it away. That alone kills it for me. And all event Pokemon for that matter.
> 
> Why was it so bad to just play the game to get Pokemon, GameFreak!?


I think the reason for event Pokémon is because they were trying to persuade people to travel to their Pokémon events in real life.
And then they realized that some people were complaining that they weren't able to get the Pokémon without travelling (or cheats) so they made them piss-easy to get. Although I never understood why they didn't just make these Pokémon really difficult to catch in-game, and give out strengthened versions of these Pokémon at events.
Anyways, I would've liked Victini better if it was more limited-edition. Like a launch-day gift or something. A month is too long of an opportunity for a "special" Pokémon.


----------



## pizza4D (Mar 14, 2011)

TCJJ said:
			
		

> I recently determined that "legendary" Pokemon have become too abundant, and that I don't give a crap about "legendary" Pokemon that look pathetically weak. I don't really care about Pokemon in general any more, but if I did, I'd want my legendary Pokemon to look like they're about to rip your throat out and eat your face.


In the original Japanese version, Pokémon like Mew, Celebi, Jirachi and Victini are clearly distinguished with a different term from Legendaries.
They have only now started to adapt this in other languages with the term "Mythical Pokémon".


----------



## Phaanox (Mar 14, 2011)

pizza4D said:
			
		

> TCJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they have the same base stats: 100 in everything.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 14, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> I just finished remaking the program I made last night. It is pretty simple to use.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3706406/Files/LTDCE%20v1.0.rar
> 
> ...


But the reason for having it be #000 wasn't to keep it secret.
Besides, they revealed Victini about a month before it was actually released.


----------



## koji2009 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh noes! Mah pokemanz isn't special!

Obviously it's not right now, it is still the first month of the game's release... But many many people/kids won't get the game this month and they (in theory) won't ever get a chance to get it besides hacking/cheating and thus the general amount of people who'll have it will go down given time, indeed the greater the amount of time that passes the less of them there should be to people who own the game.

Or, you know, the easier thing to do would be to simply not forget that you're essentially playing a game designed for 10 year olds and thus the actual act of being able to catch them all shouldn't be close to impossible just so you can flex your epeen at being a 1337 haxors.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 16, 2011)

And besides, if you're going to whine about your Pokémon not being special anymore just because a distribution cart was dumped...
Just remember that a lot more of people will use AR cheats rather than this cart.


----------



## thelovemonk (Apr 15, 2011)

I have dump for my cartridge for the liberty pass if anyone wants it pm me.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Apr 15, 2011)

thelovemonk said:
			
		

> Here the dump for my cartridge if anyone wants it. I have tested it on DSi and DSL and with M3 DSS running woods fw and AK2i running AIO 1.8.6
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LK3JMQJR


bad idea


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 15, 2011)

thelovemonk said:
			
		

> Here the dump for my cartridge if anyone wants it. I have tested it on DSi and DSL and with M3 DSS running woods fw and AK2i running AIO 1.8.6
> 
> *manually snipped so a mod doesn't have to edit my post*


Remove that. It's against the GBATemp rules to post ROMs.


----------



## kiafazool (Apr 15, 2011)

*banhammer*


----------



## Splych (Apr 15, 2011)

i just gave my friend the liberty pass since he never had access to wifi .
works with NA version although the actual distribution rom is labeled as EUR .


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 17, 2011)

I tested this too and modified it with HEX too. It works for all games in all the languages using any DS system and even emulator.


----------



## Lastdata (Apr 18, 2011)

Can Someone Explain me This please/


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 19, 2011)

All you need is the original Liberty Pass Distribution ROM and the tools provided and the Wonder Cards, and also the program to modify the Wonder Cards in the Liberty Pass Distribution ROM and all done. Having them all, you will know what to do =].



I just finished with the ROM I was working on and works awesome! Thank you so much once again!


----------



## Vipa (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there any data for the other 3 unreleased pokemon (keldeo, Meoletta, Genesect) on there?


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 19, 2011)

No, those Pokémon are not going to be released yet. They each will be released in the coming years, just like Darkrai, Shaymin & Arceus. So, expect them in 2012, 2013 and 2014. They are not yet released, announced, not yet in promotion yet, so, don't expect news from them yet. It's too early, I'm sorry.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Apr 19, 2011)

Is this even needed? Considering you can just download the ticket via Wi-Fi Mystery Gift even on pirated copies.


----------



## MasterKnight (Apr 19, 2011)

True, but, it's needed when you can work with these things, to backup your Wonder Cards for example, so incase you decide to restart your game some time later after the Events have ended, to get them again. You could help someone too this way, someone who doesn't have Wi-Fi. So yea. Shortly, it's needed when you can work with these things, and have the medias to put them in, to help others and yourself as well.


----------



## Langin (Jun 8, 2012)

coolguy1337 said:


> i think this might do it not shure though
> 
> 
> 
> ~SNIP



NO NO NO NO ILLEGAL CONTENT HERE!!!!

No roms!


----------

